# What dog breed are you?



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

The really weird thing is I am a teacher


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL I'm a German Shepard - I love German Shepards.



Thanks that was fun :thumbsup:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just took the quiz and it said I was a border collie. I don't fit the description at all except Banking and I am a bank teller!! Go figure.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Fun quiz, thanks for posting it.










I can barely spell it, and now I are one!

Well, I'm a psychologist (retired), and that sounds kind've like philanthropist.


----------



## deedeeb (Feb 17, 2008)

[attachment=46603:badge_poodle.png]
Close to a Maltese....


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see if someone gets Maltese


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm pretty surprised I'm a poodle - nothing like me at all! Unless I'm in denial! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

I am management but the description does not fit.....: )


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

[attachment=46603:badge_poodle.png]

 jo


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

QUOTE (drclee @ Jan 9 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702167


> I'm pretty surprised I'm a poodle - nothing like me at all! Unless I'm in denial! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Free your inner poodle!! :goof:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm a chihuahua..............maybe they have a hitch in their system. LOL!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm a Chihuahua, too. Not my favorite breed. Maybe I don't like myself. Uh oh - back to the therapist. :smpullhair:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm bad ... i did the quiz 2 times... cause i would answer a few questions 2 different ways... lol...
my first time doing the quiz i got bulldog


and second... border collie


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

No Maltese here, I'm a German Sheppard, go figure.


----------



## mpappie (Jun 28, 2005)

I am a Chihuahua!


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

I also did it twice as I had more than one answer that fit me in each one. I am a poodle and a bulldog. So, I'm a bulloodle! or a poodog. :HistericalSmiley: I think I like bulloodle more. lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm a Poodle.


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

Im a lab. Not foo foo enough for me


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

im a lab


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am a Poodle too!!! Funny how a good amount of us are the breed closest to the Maltese hehe!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Labrador Retriever, Caretaker...Dead on...LOL! Me to a "T"


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm a lab and a poodle - LOL.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw that coming halfway through the quiz.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Jan 9 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702156


> [attachment=46603:badge_poodle.png]
> Close to a Maltese....[/B]



That is what I thought when I saw my results, lol.

I took the quiz twice and I was a Poodle both times, lol and that was with answering it differently with the things that suit me perfectly. I guess pampered pooches belong to pampered owners, lol


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I was a golden retriever..hmmm.

Leslie


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

introducing me


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm a Poodle...the description surprised me; It must have been the "Godiva Dark Chocolate Truffles" that set me over the edge...LMAO


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

OMG!

I am a POODLE!

(along with maltese....my favorite breed and I just got a puppy!)

LOL

(I am not a movie star though....I am a preschool teacher!)


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm a golden retriever.... I'm not an intelligence agent though... I'm a teacher... lol...but
sometimes I feel like an intelligence agent trying to figure out what these kids did with their
papers or why someone is crying... so maybe they're not that far off!


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

That was interesting


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm a Poodle too. Doesn't surprise me -- I was sure I would be a Poodle from the answer choices.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Bulldog!!


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm a Labrador Retriever! Not exactly close to a Maltese, but still a great breed! Kinda strange, Bill Cosby and I share the same birthday, too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Isn't anyone else..a German Shepard :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (SicilianRose @ Jan 9 2009, 03:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702262


> QUOTE (DeeDeeB @ Jan 9 2009, 12:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702156





> [attachment=46603:badge_poodle.png]
> Close to a Maltese....[/B]



That is what I thought when I saw my results, lol.

I took the quiz twice and I was a Poodle both times, lol and that was with answering it differently with the things that suit me perfectly. I guess pampered pooches belong to pampered owners, lol  

[/B][/QUOTE]
Exactly! I'm a poodle too then I took it again and I was a chihuahua LOL


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am a............


POODLE



it doesnt surprise me really. lol... im a movie star in the privacy of my own home... lol!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

ROFLOL...I'm a poodle. And the crazy thing is I took this test maybe a year or two ago. Don't remember all the questions, but I was a poodle then as well! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I'm a Labrador Retriever.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 9 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702140


> LOL I'm a German Shepard - I love German Shepards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that was fun :thumbsup:[/B]



I love German Shepherd's, too.

But, I don't see myself as a German Shepherd. For instance, I'd never make a great police officer. I am not as brave to go out there and deal with dangerous criminals, head on, as police officers, often must do.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 9 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702432


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 9 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702140





> LOL I'm a German Shepard - I love German Shepards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that was fun :thumbsup:[/B]



I love German Shepherd's, too.

But, I don't see myself as a German Shepherd. For instance, I'd never make a great police officer. I am not as brave to go out there and deal with dangerous criminals, head on, as police officers, often must do.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL, I know, it doesn't fit me either. But gosh, what a beautiful breed and so cute as pups. And so far, no one else is a German Shepard . Lots of poodles though.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702185


> I'm a Chihuahua, too. Not my favorite breed. Maybe I don't like myself. Uh oh - back to the therapist. :smpullhair:[/B]



When you check in with the therapist, tell her you're there because you are a Chihuahua! :HistericalSmiley: 

Just don't start barking ...


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

"]

Who would have ever thought I would be a lab. LOL


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 9 2009, 08:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702434


> QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 9 2009, 08:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702432





> QUOTE (Allheart @ Jan 9 2009, 12:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702140





> LOL I'm a German Shepard - I love German Shepards.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks that was fun :thumbsup:[/B]



I love German Shepherd's, too.

But, I don't see myself as a German Shepherd. For instance, I'd never make a great police officer. I am not as brave to go out there and deal with dangerous criminals, head on, as police officers, often must do.
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL, I know, it doesn't fit me either. But gosh, what a beautiful breed and so cute as pups. And so far, no one else is a German Shepard . Lots of poodles though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I am a German Shepherd, too. 

I thought I had posted that one before my response above ... but, I didn't see it after checking back on the thread.

Hey, Oprah is a German Shepherd!

I have a great respect for German Shepherd's. They are a wonderful, very intelligent, and beautiful breed.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

QUOTE (Snowball Pie's Mommi @ Jan 9 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702442


> QUOTE (Madison's Mom @ Jan 9 2009, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702185





> I'm a Chihuahua, too. Not my favorite breed. Maybe I don't like myself. Uh oh - back to the therapist. :smpullhair:[/B]



When you check in with the therapist, tell her you're there because you are a Chihuahua! :HistericalSmiley: 

Just don't start barking ... 
[/B][/QUOTE]


:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm a Poodle!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm a bulldog. Although I'm not sure it fits.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

....Labrador Retriever here....  

I like labs. But, hey, I don't drool when I see someone eating!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I took the test twice, answering two questions differently. First I was a poodle and then I was a Jack Russel Terrier. Who knows - I'm not a movie star or an artist; I'm a lawyer (I just like pink,crafting, and ski racks on my car!).


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i LOVE to cook. =]


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

I am a poodle.


----------



## april dawn (Aug 2, 2007)

Fun quiz!


----------

